# another warrior falls....



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Dante. my beloved copper Delta. you were a surprise to me. i called to see if they had females, but they didn't. after talking about the bettas with the fish guy, he said he had a halfmoon, but he wasn't marked as a halfmoon. if i could find him, i could have him for Veiltail price. i jumped at the chance for a halfmoon, and went the very next day to see if i could find him. instead, i found you. you weren't the prettiest betta there, not by a long shot. a dull, brown-grey with grey-orange fins. but, i kept coming back to you, and couldn't figure out why. you called to me, wanted me, needed me. i took you over, and the guy didn't seem too happy that i won our bet. i brought you home, and set you up a nice little tank. it was just a one gallon, but you loved it. immediately showed me you were a red copper with black butterfly. beautiful, stunning. Dante, i named you, after the Devil May Cry lead character, for your silver and red. after Freya passed, Lulu got her 2 gallon, but she didn't like that too much, so you got the 2 gallon, and i could tell you were happy for the space. but, that was when you started tail biting, too. a joke to me, since fins are my specialty. i quickly learned the cause, and eliminated it. you were a happy little guy, until recently.

i should have known something was up the moment you started hiding from me. you NEVER hid. you loved showing off for me. i was horrified when i saw your wound, and freaked out. if i'd caught it sooner, you might still be with me, my beautiful warrior. i learn from my mistakes, though. you taught me alot about fin biting, and my future bettas will benefit from that. you also taught me to be more aware of the signs. never again will i pass off a betta hiding as normal. so, for that, i thank you, my copper warrior. i'm sorry you had to pass, for my stupid mistake.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

:O thats so sad.....  RIP Dante....


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

as soon as my sister agrees, we're gonna bury him under the Japanese Cherry tree. a fitting resting place, for such beautiful warriors, no?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Very fitting, I believe.
May he swim happily among the fluff of the white clouds above~


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

OH NO not Dante  And i think he would love the resting place but blakbirdxGyarados has it a little mixed up Dante is swimming beneath rainbow bridge


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

I learned the hard way that betta hiding is not too normal. When I started my 5 gallon with no filter because waiting for it via UPS, water conditions weren't up to par and my betta suffered fin rot. A week of good water conditions and he's active as ever again, but with damaged fins


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sad to read this thread. Been following your other threads and was so hoping he would pull through- he was beautiful and I loved his name. Sounds like you were both lucky to have each other. Thinking of you!


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss 
I can tell by reading your posts that he ment the world to you, I'm sure he knew how much he was loved.

Rip Dante


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

